# Look how smart this crow is!!!



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I was watching some bird videos when i seen this i thought id share it with you all its just amazing how smart these birds are i just love them.As you can see here the crow actually twists the peice of metal around to get it into a hook shape to then dig out that thing in the cup .So any way i had to show you how smart they realy are they are my fav birds in the wild but ad pets pigeons are my fav lol.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/20563/bird_brain/

Ps:If you have a slow computer it may take a while sorry.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

the crow is very clever in that video, 

i once saw a programme about animals, and I think it was about crows in Japan, and the crows would drop these shells on the street in Tokyo so that the cars would run over it, they would then learn to wait until the green pedestrian lights went on, and then they knew it was safe to fly to the floor and eat what was in the shell


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Christina for poviding this incredible video of the crow. I've seen it before and it really is amazing how it fashioned a hook out of the wire to get the food! 

Yep, you're right LP. I've seen similar animal programs as well where they show crows dropping shells onto the roads to be crushed by cars...Crows are very smart birds


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Thanks Christina for poviding this incredible video of the crow. I've seen it before and it really is amazing how it fashioned a hook out of the wire to get the food!
> 
> Yep, you're right LP. I've seen similar animal programs as well where they show crows dropping shells onto the roads to be crushed by cars...Crows are very smart birds


it's ashame Pigeons aren't as smart, becuase they often risk their lives to eat a meal on the road or railway track 

maybe if they had bigger heads, the birds brains could be bigger

or maybe not, I dont know if a Runt is more clever


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi LP, 

Yes, it is a shame that pigeons aren't as smart as a crow but few birds really are. Pigeons are smart birds but in different ways. They really haven't needed to learn such tricks in the wild to take advantage of different food sources. A pigeon doesn't eat shell fish or clams so it hasn't needed to learn ways to crack them open. There are gulls that drop shell fish onto rocks as well to break them open. There is a species of vulture in Africa that uses rocks to crack open ostrich eggs. All these birds have needed to learn and find ways to utilize the food sources that they eat. Pigeons only eat grains, seeds and some plants which don't take a lot of effort or skill to get at

Oh, and runts are no smarter than any other pigeon, even with their bigger heads


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Oh, and runts are no smarter than any other pigeon, even with their bigger heads


LOL, but their heads are easier to stroke

Pigeons are clever, more clever than people generally think, and they're all individual with their own personalities.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

LondonPigeon said:


> the crow is very clever in that video,
> 
> i once saw a programme about animals, and I think it was about crows in Japan, and the crows would drop these shells on the street in Tokyo so that the cars would run over it, they would then learn to wait until the green pedestrian lights went on, and then they knew it was safe to fly to the floor and eat what was in the shell


Yes i think i have seen that show on the life of birds Love that show lol

Pigeons are smart in there own ways which includes of course finding there home from far away and doing some tricks and stuff all birds have a great talent its just up to us humans to get a chance to see them in action lol.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a wonderful video and I have seen it before. It is amazing  that he fashioned a tool to be able to get at the bucket of food. I guess they must be motivated by hunger.

Thanks for sharing christina.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

wow i showed my dad and he thought its was cool too  lol one smart cookie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Found a link to a quicktime movie showing crows dropping shellfish onto rocks to break them open

http://www.cst.cmich.edu/users/manou1a/Illuminations/imath/912/Whelk/contentpics/crows.mov


And a couple of cute movies with crows, a cat and some bunnies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwPqCVFlfgg&search=crows
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj57rI1_JX8&search=crows


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for those links, Brad. Crows are really pretty amazing birds!

Terry


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Found a link to a quicktime movie showing crows dropping shellfish onto rocks to break them open
> 
> http://www.cst.cmich.edu/users/manou1a/Illuminations/imath/912/Whelk/contentpics/crows.mov
> 
> ...


Cool! 

Wish that my crow and my cat get along with each other THAT well!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Cool videos Brad crows are truly amazing birds.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

very nice videos, very cute how the crow interacts wth the rabbit, and the other crow is a parent and looks out for the kitten

they are very clever birds

I've been visited sometimes by crows, they're very loud


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Loved ALL the videos, everyone...the crow and kitten story was sweet...but have to say that I involuntarily got the BIGest belly laugh  out of the bunnie chasing the cat over the fence!

[QUOTE...And a couple of cute movies with crows, a cat and some bunnies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwPqCVFlfgg&search=crows
[/QUOTE]


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

LondonPigeon said:


> very nice videos, very cute how the crow interacts wth the rabbit, and the other crow is a parent and looks out for the kitten
> 
> they are very clever birds
> 
> I've been visited sometimes by crows, they're very loud



Hahaha if you think crows are loud you havent heard me caaaaing to them lol drives ppl nuts I can make the excact call as a crow so real the crows actually stop to look for me he he he. 

I just love crows and ravens they all have a storie of there own oh ya and mocking birds and magpies and shrikes and ohhh too far......


----------

